# Experience with Gravely GLT-448?



## crm227 (Jun 18, 2011)

Folks--
First time posting--thanks for having me. Looking at used lawn tractors and was interested in an ad for a Gravely GLT-448. Claims to have a 16hp B&S hydro with a 48" deck. In researching I didnt come across much about this tractor online. I know it's a "newer" model but wondering if any folks out there had thoughts on this particular model.

Thx

Chris


----------

